# Macbook startet immer neu



## nordi (1. April 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein seltsames Problem seit 2-3 Tagen. Ich kann mein MacBook (Weiß 13') nicht mehr ausschalten. Ich fahre es ganz normal runter mit über Apfelzeichen -> Ausschalten. Die Programme schließen sich alle und der Mac fährt auch wie gehabt runter. Er bleibt so für 2 Sekunden (Bildschirm ist schwarz, Festplatte hört man nicht mehr) runtergefahren und fährt dann wieder ganz normal hoch als würde ich die Powertaste drücken? Ich habe garkeine Ahnung, woran dies liegen könnte! Mit ihm arbeiten kann ich wie gehabt wunderbar, aber runterfahren geht nicht?! Woran könnte das liegen und wie kann man das beheben? Ich bin gerade beruflich unterwegs und habe meine Mac OS X DVD nicht mit :/. Auf dem System läuft Snow Leopard 10.6.2


----------



## Dr Dau (2. April 2010)

Hallo!

Ich kenne mich zwar nicht mit Mac aus, aber mögliche Ursachen könnten sein:
etwas mit der "Verknüpfung" (Apfelzeichen --> Ausschalten) stimmt nicht.
ein Script ist beschädigt.
eine Systemdatei ist beschädigt.
ein Hardwareproblem würde ich auch nicht grundsätzlich ausschliessen.

Schaue mal was passiert wenn Du den Rechner mit
	
	
	



```
shutdown -h now
```
als Root über ein Konsolenfenster runterfährst. (siehe auch http://ss64.com/osx/shutdown.html)
Evtl. lässt sich das Problem dann ja schon weiter eingrenzen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Erpel (2. April 2010)

Du könntest auch mal posten was um den shutdown herum geloggt wird. Logdateien findest du mit Konsole.app oder console.app. Ich weiß grad' nicht genau wie es im Deutschen heißt.


----------



## nordi (2. April 2010)

Hi, wie kann ich die Logdatei auslesen? Kenne mich mit der Konsole überhaupt nicht aus! Danke für die Tipps Wenn ich shutdown -h now eingebe, gibt mir die Konsole "shutdown: NOT super-user" als Meldung aus.


----------



## Dr Dau (2. April 2010)

Dann versuche es mal so:
	
	
	



```
sudo shutdown -h now
```
Dabei wirst Du aufgefordert Dein Passwort einzugeben.

Mit "vi Dateiname" solltest Du Dir die Logdatei anzeigen lassen können (für "Dateiname" setzt Du natürlich den Dateinamen der Logdatei ein).
Ich hasse "vi"..... aber beenden kannst Du ihn mit "*:*qa!".
Frage mich aber bitte nicht wie Du den Text kopieren kannst..... notfalls muss halt ein Screenshot herhalten.


----------



## zerix (2. April 2010)

Hallo,



> Ich hasse "vi"..... aber beenden kannst Du ihn mit ":qa!".
> Frage mich aber bitte nicht wie Du den Text kopieren kannst..... notfalls muss halt ein Screenshot herhalten.



Zum beenden reicht :q, wenn du was bearbeitet hast aber nicht speichern möchtest :q!.

Der vi ist aber ein Editor zum anzeigen reicht less oder cat.
Mit less kannst du auch hoch und runterscrollen. 

Text kopieren in der Konsole ist genau so einfach. Einfach mit der Maus markieren, rechte Maustaste und kopieren.

Log-Dateien findest du in /Libraries/Logs/

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## nordi (3. April 2010)

Hi, kenne mich mit der Konsole garnicht aus. In welcher Reihenfolge muss ich die Befehle eingeben, damit er das Runterfahren protokolliert? Habe rausgefunden, wenn ich lange den Powerknopf drücke, dass er ausbleibt und nciht mehr danach neustartet.


----------



## Erpel (4. April 2010)

Die protokollierung ist immer da, anzeigen lassen kannst du sie mit dem Programm Konsole.app in Anwendungen/Dienstprogramme.

Lange den Knopf drücken führt zum Hardwareseitigen abschalten und entspricht in etwa dem reset-Knopf am PC.

Fährt der Rechner auch wieder hoch wenn du in Terminal.app den "sudo shutdown -h now" Befehl eingibst und mit deinem Passwort bestätigst?


----------



## nordi (4. April 2010)

Hi, nein - der PC bleibt aus, wenn ich mit dem shudown Befehl den Mac runterfahre.


----------



## nordi (5. April 2010)

Hi, sorry - will den Thread hier nicht pushen! Wie kann ich die Protokollierung auslesen? Würde diese euch gerne mitteilen. Hatte vorhin auch nochmal den Mac mit dem shutdown -h now Befehl runtergefahren. Er startet doch neu danach!


----------



## Erpel (6. April 2010)

Hallo hast du meinen Beitrag gelesen? Da steht wo die Logs sind Konsole.app, Tipp das mal in Spotlight ein. Dann musste da drin nur den Zeitmarken Folgen. Ein guter Marker ist PAE enabled auf neueren Macs. das ist das erste beim starten was er schreibt.


----------



## zerix (6. April 2010)

Erpel hat gesagt.:


> Hallo hast du meinen Beitrag gelesen? Da steht wo die Logs sind Konsole.app, Tipp das mal in Spotlight ein. Dann musste da drin nur den Zeitmarken Folgen. Ein guter Marker ist PAE enabled auf neueren Macs. das ist das erste beim starten was er schreibt.



Die Konsole ist ein Programm und Konsole.app ist der Programm-Ordner. Da stehen keine Logs. Du könntest mit der Konsole dahin navigieren und dann mit cat oder less die logs auslesen. 
Das ganze kann man aber auch grafisch machen, indem man mit dem Finder dort hin navigiert und die Logs öffnet. 
Die einzigen Logs die ich bisher kenne liegen unter /Library/Logs, aber sich da die richtige Log-Datei findet, weiß ich nicht.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Erpel (7. April 2010)

Konsole is ein Programm. Goldrichtig das sollte er bitte mal starten und dann die Liste von Logs einblenden lassen und da auf alle Meldungen oder so ähnlich klicken. Ich hab so das Gefühl einige verwechseln den Logviewer Konsole mit Terminal was eine Text-Shell bietet.


----------



## zerix (7. April 2010)

Stimmt da muss ich mich entschuldigen. 
Komme noch aus der Linux-Ecke und da heißt es unter KDE oder Gnome Konsole. ;-)

Gruß

Sascha


----------

